# Ranger 2080 vs 620 fs



## walleyeseizure

I am trying to decide between the 2 boats. Does anyone know what the difference in the haul is between 620 fs and 2080 me angler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

We, since no one else has chimed in, I'm gonna say 1460! 2080 - 620...get it...sorry, couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyeseizure

Kinda funny it’s almost the difference in the base price of each model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

To me the 2080 is more of a fish and ski style while a 620 is a fishing boat


----------



## Anzomcik

A friend of mine has a 621, and an even closer friend has a 2080 (2 year old, with a brand new one waiting at Vics for him at the end of the season, he is a guide) Here is what i know

I cant give exact what the bottom hull differences are (Vics might). But the 620 sits lower in the water than the 2080 when not on plane, the 2080 has a deeper cockpit. If your a troller the 2080 will fish better IMO because you are not having to reach over storage boxes in the rear of the boat. It will save your back especially in decent chop. nothing against the 620, but walking up to the gunnels and not leaning over is huge. I think ranger listened to that and has made the "Pro" model of the 600 series to match the lay out of the 2080

The 620 might have a better on plane ride (its been a few years since i been in one), but we are talking on an extreme water situation. The 2080 has a great ride and will handle everything you would expect to fish in.


----------



## Steimy

The 621 and 620 have a deeper hull more suitable for big water like lake erie. The 2080 is a big boat too but the hull is not quite as deep. 

I love the boxes in my 621. I also love the room in the 2080 but Im not sure what I would do with all my gear without the storage boxes.


----------



## K gonefishin

Both great boat, you will lose storage in a 2080 but gain room for trolling, 620 is built to be a tournament style boat with the best of the best fishing features bow to stern, the 2080 has more family features and less storage, the 2080 will take whatever you throw at it, the 620 may just do it a hair better but not a huge margin better.


----------



## Jlin4869

K gonefishin said:


> Both great boat, you will lose storage in a 2080 but gain room for trolling, 620 is built to be a tournament style boat with the best of the best fishing features bow to stern, the 2080 has more family features and less storage, the 2080 will take whatever you throw at it, the 620 may just do it a hair better but not a huge margin better.


I’ve been looking at the 620 vs 2080 too. Here is what I’ve found so far
1. 620 does have a deeper V Hull for big water stability
2. The 620 has a new model for this year, the 620 Cfs pro (command cockpit). It has the side storage boxes removed for more interior room like the 2080
3. The 620 can be outfitted with a 300 pro XS 4 stroke. The 2080 cannot
4. The 620 Cfs pro will not be offered in a ranger cup pkg

It boils down to price. 
For the money, the 2080 is the way to go at about 65k. The 620 cfs pro 300hp is in the 80’s. 
I even contacted ranger about this dilemma. Lol. I’m selling my boat to get the 620 fingers crossed hopefully. Good luck


----------



## rangerpig250

Wow, a 300 on a 620 now? Damn, always used to be a 250 max. Thing should boogie!!!


----------



## Jlin4869

rangerpig250 said:


> Wow, a 300 on a 620 now? Damn, always used to be a 250 max. Thing should boogie!!!


621 can be ordered with a 400. Let that sink in


----------



## Shad Rap

Jlin4869 said:


> 621 can be ordered with a 400. Let that sink in


What's that about a 30,000 dollar motor???


----------



## Jlin4869

Shad Rap said:


> What's that about a 30,000 dollar motor???


I don’t know. I just know it’s out of my price range for sure. Lol


----------



## Shad Rap

Jlin4869 said:


> I don’t know. I just know it’s out of my price range for sure. Lol


Gotta be around that amount...lol.


----------



## rangerpig250

Jlin4869 said:


> 621 can be ordered with a 400. Let that sink in


I don’t need it, but dammit I want that !!!!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250

What’s max on the 622? 500?


----------



## Jlin4869

rangerpig250 said:


> What’s max on the 622? 500?


Same. 400hp


----------



## Steimy

Got a 621 with 300 verado. Can't image a 400. Talked to the Vatalero brothers and they tell me the 622 with 400 hp is way next level. Wow


----------



## rangerpig250

Steimy said:


> Got a 621 with 300 verado. Can't image a 400. Talked to the Vatalero brothers and they tell me the 622 with 400 hp is way next level. Wow


Those boys know how to sell some boats!!!


----------



## Gradyfish

It appears Ranger is committed to staying #1. Wonder if the Vexus start up has started a performance war? Kinda like the auto manufacturers.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Just my opinion, but the difference between 250 HP vs 300 HP vs 400 HP on boats like these is all marketing and monthly payments.
Remember that HP is RPM based. A 400 HP motor is not making 400 HP at idle or 3000 RPM.
How often would you be using 400 HP instead of 250 HP?
How much fuel would you be burning at that HP level?
How many days a year on Erie can you safely run at that speed?
How many other places could you open up 400 HP?
Sure....I'd love to try it....once....but I'd never pay for it.
Disclaimer: I think Hole Shot is a marketing gimmick unless you're water skiing....and I've "only" got a Merc 115 XPS on a 1750 Aluminum Boat. 
But I haven't yet met a walleye or bass that seems to care.
Back to our normal programing......


----------



## Jlin4869

berkshirepresident said:


> Just my opinion, but the difference between 250 HP vs 300 HP vs 400 HP on boats like these is all marketing and monthly payments.
> Remember that HP is RPM based. A 400 HP motor is not making 400 HP at idle or 3000 RPM.
> How often would you be using 400 HP instead of 250 HP?
> How much fuel would you be burning at that HP level?
> How many days a year on Erie can you safely run at that speed?
> How many other places could you open up 400 HP?
> Sure....I'd love to try it....once....but I'd never pay for it.
> Disclaimer: I think Hole Shot is a marketing gimmick unless you're water skiing....and I've "only" got a Merc 115 XPS on a 1750 Aluminum Boat.
> But I haven't yet met a walleye or bass that seems to care.
> Back to our normal programing......


You’re missing the point of these boats. These big HP motors aren’t for the recreational fishermen as much as they are for tournament fishermen. I’ve seen tourney guys travel as much as 80 miles to hit a hot spot and when you’re under a time deadline you need as much speed as possible also you Amy he trying to beat another competitor to your fishing hole. Some recreational users will want these just to say they have I’m sure but that’s up to them. You could have a 14’ and be a recreational fisher and do just fine but like I said they are made for a specific fisher in mind. 
NOW back to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## berkshirepresident

And how many Tournament fisherman actually win enough $$ to justify the cost of those boats?
It's all Marketing........IMHO.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Just my opinion, but the difference between 250 HP vs 300 HP vs 400 HP on boats like these is all marketing and monthly payments.
> Remember that HP is RPM based. A 400 HP motor is not making 400 HP at idle or 3000 RPM.
> How often would you be using 400 HP instead of 250 HP?
> How much fuel would you be burning at that HP level?
> How many days a year on Erie can you safely run at that speed?
> How many other places could you open up 400 HP?
> Sure....I'd love to try it....once....but I'd never pay for it.
> Disclaimer: I think Hole Shot is a marketing gimmick unless you're water skiing....and I've "only" got a Merc 115 XPS on a 1750 Aluminum Boat.
> But I haven't yet met a walleye or bass that seems to care.
> Back to our normal programing......


It’s ok to be jealous.


----------



## Zulufish

For sure it is all marketing or we would all have things a lot longer and never “trade up” or all be watching TV’s with tubes. That said, I learned one thing in the Army that seems to hold true for HP (in boats, cars and trucks): “It is way better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it”. So, if you can afford it, why not? Also learned in the Army: “Your last suit doesn’t need pockets”.


----------

